# Mustang 2070 Skid Steer.....buffalo ny



## BigTruckNuts (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey fellas, selling another piece of equipment 1998 Mustang 2070 Skid Steer 1300 hours, 75 hp Isuzu turbo diesel, 2100 lift capacity, weight kit makes capacity go up to 2500 I believe. Rubber is 80%, comes with 72 inch bucket and a set of forks. Unit in excellent condition used primarily for snow removal and landscape installs.I also have a 18ft 14,000gvw CornPro equipment trailer for sale to go with it. Looking to get $17,500 B/O for both. Will separate.

If interested email me at [email protected] for videos of it working

 

thanks

Chris


----------



## BigTruckNuts (Dec 5, 2006)

I have lowered the price to $16,000/bo for both machine and trailer

video of the machine


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

how much for the trailer?


----------



## BigTruckNuts (Dec 5, 2006)

$3,000 B/o


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

So you just want 13000 for the skid. does it have cab and heat?


----------

